# Peavey Delta Blues vs Classic 30



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

I ABed a Delta Blues and a Classic 30 at the music store and found that the DB had richer tone: more detail and subtle harmonics. Strange since they are the same circuitry aside from the tremolo. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

tonenut said:


> I ABed a Delta Blues and a Classic 30 at the music store and found that the DB had richer tone: more detail and subtle harmonics. Strange since they are the same circuitry aside from the tremolo. Anyone else had this experience?


My old Delta Blues had a 15" speaker.


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

Mine's the 2x10" with a 15" extension cab. Best of both worlds.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The biggest change you can get by tweaking a given amp is by changing the speakers. That is the difference between these 2 Peavey models. (and the tremolo)
Fender also has many examples of the same thing, using a single amp circuit with different speaker arrangements to get a different sound, and calling it a different model name.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

It also depends which vintage of Delta Blues you played. The first generation had the Blue Marvel 15" speaker (I owned one), then it was a "Stephens" brand that most agree was inferior, and the newest ones have a Celestion Fullback, which is not an el-cheapo speaker for such an inexpensive amp. 3 different sounds entirely. To make it even more difficult, Eminence makes a number of juicy 15" speakers.


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

Both the Classic 30 and the DB had the Blue Marvels, the only difference was the DB was 2x10 and the 30 was 1x12.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Which one has tremolo?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tonenut said:


> Both the Classic 30 and the DB had the Blue Marvels, the only difference was the DB was 2x10 and the 30 was 1x12.


Delta came in two options, 1x15 and 2x10


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Which one has tremolo?


Delta


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tonenut said:


> the only difference was the DB was 2x10 and the 30 was 1x12.


This is a huge difference. Ever heard a Fender Deluxe reverb fitted with 2x10? It still sounds like a Deluxe Reverb, but with major differences, like you found between the Peaveys.
Also why some people swear by 15's for guitar, it's also a big difference, even compared to a 12.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> This is a huge difference. Ever heard a Fender Deluxe reverb fitted with 2x10? It still sounds like a Deluxe Reverb, but with major differences, like you found between the Peaveys.
> Also why some people swear by 15's for guitar, it's also a big difference, even compared to a 12.


Shh. 15s are a best kept secret for guitar. The steel guitar players swear by them


----------

